# Bremsen blockieren



## KaterMiekesch (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe das Problem das nach einem Barspin die Bremsen blockieren.

Das Seil ist eigentlich lang genug. Soll ich mir nun lieber ein vernünftiges Bremsseil (kp welches) oder gleich einen Rotor kaufen.
Welcher Roto ist denn empfehlenswert und was sind da die Unterschiede?


----------



## Bampedi (25. Oktober 2007)

ody gtx hab ich hier...funktioniert toll, wiegt aber insgesamt mit allem drum und dran ne tonne.

kauf dir halt ein nokonkabel...biste mit ca. 30 euro bei und da blockiert dann nix mehr. müsste aber mitm ody linearslic eigentlich auch so sein...das is nur wesentlich günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (25. Oktober 2007)

Wichtig beim Bremskabel ist der Zusatz "linear". Beim normalen Slick Kabel blockiert die Bremse, beim linear sollte das eigentlich nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## gmozi (25. Oktober 2007)

*wtp vector straight wire* funzt bei mir problemlos und ist zu emofehlen.
Rotor würde ich eher keinen kaufen.


----------



## KaterMiekesch (25. Oktober 2007)

Was spricht dagegen? Das bischen Gewicht mehr ist mir auch egal.


----------



## gmozi (25. Oktober 2007)

a) mehr gewicht! b) mehr Geld! c) schlechtere Bremsleistung ausser man investiert d) noch mehr Geld e) mehr Fehlerquellen


----------



## Nathol (25. Oktober 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> a) mehr gewicht! b) mehr Geld! c) schlechtere Bremsleistung ausser man investiert d) noch mehr Geld e) mehr Fehlerquellen




a) oh nein, wie schlimm...
b)stimmt
c)lern mal nen Rotor einzustellen und dann nochmal mit "schlechtere Bremsleistung" 
d)ein Nokon ist auch nicht gerade billig. Aber allgemein stimmt das
e)pfff, einmal eingestellt funktioniert das Teil. Ich hatte mit meinem Rotor weniger Probleme als mit einem normalen Kabel


----------



## vollepullebmx (25. Oktober 2007)

Gutes Linear Kabel reicht vollkommen aus Odyssey, Proper oder sonnst was


----------



## RISE (25. Oktober 2007)

Die Frage ist vielmehr, ob für ihn der Rotor nötig ist. Wenn viele Tailwhips oder Barspins wirft und es einen nervt, immer das Kabel zurückzudrehen (oder den Trick in die andere Richtung zu machen...), dann lohnt ein Rotor sicherlich. Wenn nicht, reicht ein Linear Kabel auch aus. 
Nathol trifft es aber auch auf den Punkt: es ist auch beim Rotor eine Sache der Einstellung. Und ich schätze, dass ist nicht so ganz leicht.


----------



## gmozi (26. Oktober 2007)

Nathol schrieb:


> a) oh nein, wie schlimm...
> b)stimmt
> c)lern mal nen Rotor einzustellen und dann nochmal mit "schlechtere Bremsleistung"
> d)ein Nokon ist auch nicht gerade billig. Aber allgemein stimmt das
> e)pfff, einmal eingestellt funktioniert das Teil. Ich hatte mit meinem Rotor weniger Probleme als mit einem normalen Kabel



Die Punkte im gesamten sprechen dann halt fÃ¼r mich gegen nen Rotor.

Mehr Gewicht, ja ok ist zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen, auch wenn man zusÃ¤tzlich zum eigentlichen Rotorsystem noch mehrere Bremskabel usw. benÃ¶tigt

Auch ein Billigrotorsystem ist schon teurer als nen einzelnes vernÃ¼nftiges Bremskabel, wie z.B. das von mir empfohlene.

Warum glaubst Du dass ich lernen mÃ¼sste nen Rotor einzustellen? Die *beste* Bremsleistung hat man ganz klar mit einer absolut direkten Verbindung zwischen Hebel und Bremse. Alles was davon abweicht ist daher schlechter. Ein Billigrotor System erst recht, da dort schlechte Kabel verbaut sind und der Rotor eventuell auch noch flext.

Nen gutes Rotorsystem wird dann zwar von der Bremsleistung wieder ganz ok sein, allerdings zahlt man dann auch sicher locker 100â¬ fÃ¼r alle Parts wenn man vernÃ¼ftige kauft.

Mein WTP Kabel hat mich 13 â¬ gekostet.

Wenn DU mit Deinem Rotor weniger Probleme hattest als mit einem normalen Kabel, dann hast Du da sicher was falsch gemacht  

Je mehr Teile in nem Bremssystem verbaut sind, desto mehr Fehlerquellen hat man halt auch. Das ist nun mal nen Fakt.



RISE schrieb:


> Die Frage ist vielmehr, ob fÃ¼r ihn der Rotor nÃ¶tig ist. Wenn viele Tailwhips oder Barspins wirft und es einen nervt, immer das Kabel zurÃ¼ckzudrehen (oder den Trick in die andere Richtung zu machen...), dann lohnt ein Rotor sicherlich. Wenn nicht, reicht ein Linear Kabel auch aus.
> Nathol trifft es aber auch auf den Punkt: es ist auch beim Rotor eine Sache der Einstellung. Und ich schÃ¤tze, dass ist nicht so ganz leicht.



Ja die Frage ist wirklich primÃ¤r ob man nen Rotorsystem wirklich *braucht*.
Ne, Rise , nen Rotorsystem einzustellen ist auch nicht viel schwerer als es das bei ner "normalen" Bremse ist. Es sind halt nur ein paar mehr Einstellungen zu beachten, das war es auch schon.


----------



## Son (26. Oktober 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> wtp vector straight wire funzt bei mir problemlos und ist zu *emofehlen*.
> Rotor würde ich eher keinen kaufen.





ich hatte damals das odyssey linear slic, erst bei drei mal umwickeln gabs ne blockierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

